# New 5950X Build



## blizzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi!

I finally got my new machine parts and have started working on building and installing. I hope to post some periodic updates here about any hiccups along the way and how I solved them. Most likely I won't be able to solve them on my own and I'll come knocking here for expertise, HA! 

Here is the build:

COOLING - NH-D15 CPU Cooler
RAM - https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00112365 (Vengeance LPX 128GB DDR4 3600MHz CL18 (4x 32GB))
SAMPLES - WD_BLACK SN850 NVMe M.2 PCI-E v4.0 x4 SSD, 2TB
SYSTEM - WD_BLACK SN850 NVMe M.2 PCI-E v4.0 x4 SSD, 1TB
PSU - RMx Series RM850x 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply, 850W
CPU - Ryzen™ 9 5950X Processor, 3.4GHz w/ 16 Cores / 32 Threads
CASE - Define 7 ATX Case, White Solid
MOTHERBOARD - https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00116607 (ProArt B550 CREATOR w/ DDR4-4866(O.C), 7.1 Audio, Dual M.2, Dual 2.5G LAN)
GPU - GeForce RTX 3060 Ti VENTUS 2X OC LHR 8GB PCI-E w/ HDMI, Triple DP




https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/andrewblizzard/saved/#view=VGWh3C



Fingers crossed...


----------



## Wedge (Aug 27, 2021)

I haven't heard anything about WD Blacks but Western Digital silently cheapened out on the controller on the Blues which slows the drives by quite a bit and they just recently got caught. https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...firms-speed-crippling-sn550-ssd-flash-change/ So I would recommend testing your drive speeds to make sure you're getting what you paid for. Other than that it look like a great build. Should go pretty smooth.


----------



## blizzard (Aug 27, 2021)

Good to know! Thank you. Any tips on how to best get an accurate and relative result when testing for speed? It’s been almost 6 years since a PC build and I've never really done much benchmarking and optimization. It's been mostly just hit the gas and hope it works! Time for a more "refined" setup. 

Cheers!
blizzard


----------



## Wedge (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm no expert but I would check with something like CrystalDiskMark https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskmark/ 

It's more fun to hit the gas and hope it works.

Have fun!
wedge


----------



## blizzard (Aug 28, 2021)

Here are the results from my NVMe drives:









My 1Tb is my system drive and should be running PCIe 4.0 x4 direct to the CPU. The 2TB will be for high-demand samples and is running at PCIe 3.0 x4 direct to the chipset. At least that is what it should be doing based on the motherboard specs.


----------



## jemu999 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey Blizzard, did you finish the build and if so how is it going? Performance etc?
Thanks


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 16, 2021)

I would like to know to. Looking more and more to ditch Apple in favor of a custom build pc. Yours looks like a great option.

Keep us updated!


----------

